# Take me Saturday



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

If anyone is going from Sherman Cove or close by Saturday 8/20 and has room gimme a holler. Thanks.

Todd


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this the only day you can go? I will be looking for folks to go all next week to troll for spanish.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Deeplines, what days next week? I was gonna go fishing and shrimping in south La, but I could talk myself into staying local. PM me if there's room for me. I think i am off Tuesday and wednesday.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

beeritself said:


> Deeplines, what days next week? I was gonna go fishing and shrimping in south La, but I could talk myself into staying local. PM me if there's room for me. I think i am off Tuesday and wednesday.


Tuesday is up for question. I have to go to Bayou La Batre that day but Wed. would be good. I might be able to go Tues afternoon if I pass my Flashing Light test. Wouldn't feel like it if I failed. 

JUst trolling around for spanish and kings I would have room for 3. 
FishOn 101, AKA Rick, will be going some days also.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds good, best of luck on the test. You can reach me on here anytime. It seems like I check the forum 100 times a day.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I may be able to squeeze in an afternoon next week. Let me know when and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Todd said:


> I may be able to squeeze in an afternoon next week. Let me know when and I will see what I can do.


 
Will Do.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep my boat at Sherman Cove and only work until 3 during the week so I can pretty much go any afternoon. I usually have plenty of space on the weekends as well although the fishing I do is usually in between planned around my dives.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Tues. afternoon is looking good. Pass or Fail. 

Are you still up? If so shoot me a PM with your # and I will call you. Look at going out around 1500. 

Looking for someone to go out on Wed. morning also. I got the gas and all you just have to have Lic., your food and drink.

Just trolling for spanish and King, not going deep.


----------

